# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Những công viên nước trong nhà lớn nhất thế giới

## nguyetnt

- Để có thể bơi trong một không gian rộng lớn, không bị ảnh hưởng bởi nắng, gió và mưa, thì nơi lý tưởng nhất chỉ có thể là hồ bơi trong nhà. Có những khu công viên, bể bơi  trong nhà, được liệt vào danh sách những khu công viên nước trong nhà lớn nhất.

Cùng điểm qua các khu công viên nước trong nhà rộng lớn này nhé

Công viên nước trong nhà Fallsview (90,000 feet vuông)


Khai trươgn vào năm 2006, công viên này nằm ở khu vực Thác Niagara, Ontario, Canada.  Trong đây, có hồ bơi, khu cầu trượt. Điểm hấp dẫn là bãi biển nhân tạo phong cách rừng rậm, nhà hàng mang phong cách bãi biển. Nếu bao gồm tầng lửng và bể bơi ngoài trời, công này có thể rộng 125.000 feet vuông.

Kalahari Resorts Wisconsin Dells (125,000 feet vuông)


Nằm trong “Thủ đô công viên nước thế giới”, Kalahari Resorts ở Wisconsin Dell, được mở cửa  vào năm 2000 với chủ đề Châu Phi.  Công viên nước này được xem là công viên nước trong nhà lớn nhất thế giới, mãi cho đến năm 2007 khi khách sạn chị em của nó ở Sandusky hoàn thiện hạng mục vông viên nước trong nhà. Khu resort này cũng bao công viên chủ đề trong nhà, sân bowling và cả sân golf.

Trung tâm bơi lội quốc gia Bắc Kinh (129.000 feet vuông)


Trung tâm bơi lội quốc gia Bắc Kinh, còn gọi là khối nước lập phương, được xây dựng phục vụ cuộc thi bơi trong Olympic mùa hè Bắc Kinh 2008. Sau khi kết thúc Olympic, nơi đây được sửa sang lại trở thành một công viên nước.

Kalahari Resorts Sandusky (173.000 feet vuông)


Kalahari Resort ở Sandusky là công viên nước trong nhà lớn nhất ở Mỹ. Công viên nước này có hệ thống mái nhà đặc biệt, đảm bảo cung cấp ánh sáng tự nhiên nhất cho khu vực bên trong. Công viên nước này có hệ thống tạo sóng, có nơi mổ phỏng lướt sóng. Và một sân dành cho môn bóng rổ nước.

Tropical Islands Resort (710,000 feet vuông)




Tọa lạc tại Krausnick, Đức. Tropical Islands Resort là khu công viên nước trong nhà lớn nhất thế giới. Công viên nước này được xây dựng từ một kho chứa máy bay với chiều cao 107 mét, không cần cột đỡ bên trong. Được đặt tên là Aerium, cấu trúc ban đầu này được thiết kế và xây dựng như là một nơi để chứa máy bay, nhưng kế hoạch đó không bao giờ hoàn thành. Một công ty Malaysia đã mua lại nơi đây, và biến nơi đây thành một khu nghỉ dưỡng tuyệt vời, bao gồm một khu rừng nhiệt đới, bãi biển nhân tạo…

----------

